# Sat 24th September - Dullatur GC Cumbernauld



## ger147 (Jul 21, 2016)

Just thought I would see if there is any interest in a small get together at my club in Cumbernauld towards the end of the season?

Was thinking somewhere between 8 and 16 and I can speak to the pro for a price that includes coffee and rolls on arrival, 18 holes then something to eat afterwards.

If you're interested please post your name on here and if there is any interest I'll approach the club for a price.


----------



## Val (Jul 21, 2016)

Good idea Gerry, im on holiday then unfortunately but hope you get a good response.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 21, 2016)

I'd be up for this Gerry.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jul 21, 2016)

Not a good date for me, unfortunately.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jul 21, 2016)

Going to watch Dortmund that weekend or would have played


----------



## mcbroon (Jul 24, 2016)

Interested Ger but may have a date clash. Trying to organise an annual outing and that's one of the dates under consideration. Will keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 24, 2016)

Names that are in or maybes...

1. ger147
2. GreiginFife
3. mcbroon
4. williamalex1
5. williep
6. virtuocity
7. Martin (with GreiginFife)

Anyone else?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 24, 2016)

My mate Martin might play if thats ok? He normally tags along to meets.


----------



## ger147 (Jul 24, 2016)

GreiginFife said:



			My mate Martin might play if thats ok? He normally tags along to meets.
		
Click to expand...

Of course, the more the merrier.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 24, 2016)

Stick me down as well if that's OK. Hopefully got a pass from HID. &#128512;


----------



## Farneyman (Jul 24, 2016)

Yip...just need to confirm I'm available on the date.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 1, 2016)

Date suits me. Will I add it to family calendar before something else gets stuck in on that date? :whoo:


----------



## ger147 (Aug 1, 2016)

Good plan - will speak to the pro shortly and get details of price etc.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 14, 2016)

Apologies but due to a re-scheduled comp this now won't be going ahead.


----------



## Farneyman (Aug 14, 2016)

Ok Cheers for letting us know.


----------



## mcbroon (Aug 14, 2016)

Nae worries Ger, thanks for the heads up.


----------

